
Automatic Infrastructure Diagram Creation - wolframhempel
https://arcentry.com/api-docs/create-diagram/
======
wolframhempel
You can use the API to create embeddable 3D views of your Architecture that
you can include into your documentation or websites, see
[https://arcentry.com/api-docs/embed/](https://arcentry.com/api-docs/embed/)
\- here's an example [https://arcentry.com/blog/announcing-embeddable-
diagrams/](https://arcentry.com/blog/announcing-embeddable-diagrams/) (or you
can of course download your diagrams as jpeg or png).

------
max_sendfeld
Looks great, but is there a way to generate diagrams for my documentation
without using the app?

